# Generac vs Kohler 20kw+ Standby Generator



## Generator Newb (Feb 7, 2018)

I'm in the market for a 20-22kw natural gas standby generator and am between the 20kw Kohler unit (all aluminum enclosure being released soon) and a 22kw Generac Guardian generator.

Just by sheer weight alone, the Kohler seems to be a heavier duty generator at 80lbs more. It also has hydraulic lifters and takes an additional quart of oil. However, I've read that their weak point is their controller. I've also been informed that their windings are being produced in China. It so has 1.5kw less power on NG. 

I'm leary of Generac because of bad things I've read about them in the past. However, my local dealer (who sells both Kohler and Generac) says they've come a long way in the past 5 years and is a more reliable unit, especially when it comes to the controller and electronics. He stated that he's been installing Generacs for his family and friends as of late where he used to go with Kohler.

I was hoping you guys could shed some light on the subject and help me to decide which unit to go with. I appreciate your help in advance!


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

No contest, Kohler. 
Your local dealer makes more on the generac. 
generac is a price point machine, an I use machine loosely.


----------



## Generator Newb (Feb 7, 2018)

The Kohler is actually identical in price.


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

Generator Newb said:


> The Kohler is actually identical in price.


His profit margin is greater on the generac vs the Kohler. Selling prices can be the same but his cost are different. generac is a price point machine from the drawing board, an that is pure fact.


----------



## Generator Newb (Feb 7, 2018)

True, anyone else have a preference between the 2 and why? Thanks so much.


----------

